# BRP racing in Saint John, NB, Can.



## jmeade (Aug 22, 2005)

We are starting a RC club in Saint John, New Brunswick, Canada. We started as 2 guys who traveled 90 minutes up to Moncton to race RC18R's but we wanted something closer to home. We found a few more guys and set out to find a simple, inexpensive class to get people into the hobby without a massive financial commitment. We have decided on a Spec BRP class using Sky Lipo 1000mah 20C batts and the Tacon 3600kv motor.

We have a school gym, and after much struggling to acquire carpet, we began looking for alternative surfaces. We found a high quality, rubberized tarp offered plenty of grip, was light enough to be eaisly mobile (we do not have on site storage) and 60'X30' could be bought for $150.

We moved on to scoring, we do not have the finances for a timing system so we have decided to run several 5 lap sprint races. We figure the track will be roughly 15second laps so no one should get lapped in 5 laps. It is just run 5 laps...invert the field, line them up...run 5 laps...invert...5 laps...invert...

We have an order in for 6 BRP chassis and have had a lot of interest expressed recently, our first races begin in September. We are also offering a 1/18 Unlimited class and a Traxxas 1/16 (if anyone shows up, a lot of other clubs are offering Traxxas classes, but no one in this city seems that interested).

...if anyone else was like me and wanted to race but didn't know how to get started, heres my guide. Find 2-3 buddies, find a venue (preferably free: church basement, school gym, vacant parking lot), choose a cheap car that will expand the club by allowing new people to get in cheaply and run them as a spec class because even though they are new, they know their car is equal to everyone elses, get a large tarp, run short races and score them manually...go racin! one year ago we were 2 people wanting to race closer to home, 8 months later, we have 9 drivers lined up ready to go and 15 names on our e-mail list, we have a rule book written, a race format and a way to score it and a large track surface for under $200

This is the inspiration for the race format





Our Rulebooks
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yIvNwAsh_ybRBafziddjn10NdNfE7Icd6kT61ecieKc/edit?hl=en_US
https://docs.google.com/document/d/17KejMM6HolYADb4jUjLnMwXNwOgkLp5z3YS78e2d0mY/edit?hl=en_US

If anyone can offer advice or words of wisdom I am all ears, I think we are well under control, but I will never turn down advice.


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like you are having great success and are going about things the smart way (keeping your costs low for everyone to get started)

Keep us posted to let us know how things go! I think the format sounds really interesting...

Are you running oval or road course?

If your track is small enough, you might want to consider the Air Hogs Hyperactives as a real "toy grade" entry-level, the cars are $50, 1/32nd scale...fast enough to be fun, cheap enough you can pick up a few for rentals without spending too much...you could run them on a smaller version of the track. Could be a great way to get some of the younger folks interested.


----------



## jmeade (Aug 22, 2005)

the track is 60x30, road course with 6 ft lanes. So just imagine a grid that is 10 blocks by 5 blocks and draw in a circuit, we will change the layout every week.

The track will be marked out by 1' x 1' plywood pads with a 45deg angle routed on the edge...that allows us to re-arrange them every week.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice :thumbsup:

Order went out today


----------

